# MoYu WeiSu 4x4x4 Speed Cube (10 Testers Selected!)



## calvinfan (Sep 25, 2013)

Brand : MoYu (魔域) 
Name : 威速 WeiSu
Size : 62x62x62mm
Samples : Unique PC+ABS Plastic (*Now Store version*)

Moyu shall release WeiSu 4x4x4 Speed Cube soon.
Same as before, we shall select 10 testers.

<<<10 TESTERS WANTED!>>>
For those interested, please leave your name, WCA records and email in the thread below.
Closing time : 5 Oct 24:00 am ( Hong Kong time )

*<<<10 Winners selected by Dan Fast >>>*
Mitchell Lane
Christopher Olson
Collin Burns
Rowe Hessler
Antoine Cantin
Kevin Hays
Jacob Hutnyk
Grzegorz Jalocha
Phil Golub
Yifan Wu
For those selected above, please contact me at [email protected] and send me the shipping address.

For those being chosen, you need to post the youtube review in this thread within 1 week after received.
Let me know if you can not do so. Else, you will be black listed.

Thanks for your support. Cheers. ^^




 Cube design photo as below :


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 25, 2013)

Name: Sydney Weaver
Email:[email protected]
WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013WEAV01
I avg 48 at home on 4x4 and my current comp PBs are a 57.34 single and a 1:07.24 avg of 5. (yeah I fail at comp)


----------



## Username (Sep 25, 2013)

Kim Jokinen
Finland
Youtube Channel
WCA ID

PB's are in my signature. I average 11.5 on 3x3, 55 on 4x4 and I have a 52.69 official average

E-mail: [email protected]

If I get it, I will review it for the Finnish, Swedish and English communities 

Please?


----------



## EMI (Sep 25, 2013)

Lookig great. This time I want one 

Emanuel Rheinert
WCA 39.22 Single 43.32 Average
[email protected]

I would make a review.


----------



## rj (Sep 25, 2013)

Name: Raphael Platte
Email: [email protected] 



No comps near me :-(

I average ~2 minutes with 4x4


----------



## piyushp761 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd like to be a tester 
Name- Piyush Passi
Email - [email protected]
WCA - https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013PASS01
Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/user/RealBestInTheWorld
A good Review of a good MoYu- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3ZTmgghEn8
Cube comparison - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKOCtiNbFeQ
Thanks for the opportunity Calvin!


----------



## Applecow (Sep 25, 2013)

Adrian Lehmann
WCA 49.55 single, 54.39 average
Email: [email protected]


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 25, 2013)

Name: Marcel Poots

WCA profile: not so fast
Yeah I will a review on the day I receive it.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm actually very interested in this cube.

Jacob Hutnyk (Yoshinator879)
37.17 official average, and 32.09 official single
Unofficial PBs: 29.43 single, 33.23 avg5, 34.26 avg12.
[email protected]


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 25, 2013)

Name: Niko Ronkainen
Email: [email protected]
WCA
34th world ranking for clock single. I can't solve square-1, but I solved 15 puzzle once.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 25, 2013)

Robert Yau

INVENTOR OF THE YAU METHOD. I GAVE BIRTH TO SEBASTIAN WEYER. LITERALLY.
LIKE OH MY GOD YOU HAVE TO GIVE ME ONE DUDE. 

Without me, no one would get sub a 30 average. NO ONE... No one...  No one... No one... *dies*
[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009YAUR01
I'm ok.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 25, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Robert Yau
> 
> INVENTOR OF THE YAU METHOD. I GAVE BIRTH TO SEBASTIAN WEYER. LITERALLY.
> LIKE OH MY GOD YOU HAVE TO GIVE ME ONE DUDE.
> ...



oh my lols


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 25, 2013)

Name: James Molloy
Email: [email protected]
Records: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011MOLL01

Really looking forward to getting this cube whether or not I get it for free here since I have started practicing 4x4 and 5x5 a lot recently. (Also 24th in the world for clock).


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 25, 2013)

***


----------



## Hays (Sep 25, 2013)

Name: Kevin Hays
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009HAYS01
E-mail: [email protected]
5x5, 6x6, and 7x7 World Champion.

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/26HTK 2500+ subs.


----------



## acohen527 (Sep 25, 2013)

Aaron Cohen

My 4x4 broke into a bajillion pieces. 

WCA: 2012COHE01

Can I haz one plz

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 25, 2013)

Keaton Ellis

WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012ELLI01
46.77 single, 53.40 average.

[email protected]

I'd definitely make a review on it.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Can do an ao5!*

Bhargav Narasimhan

Country - India 

Email - [email protected]

NR 2 for India

Single - 43.02
Average - 52.13

PS. Can only do an ao5


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sammy Tawakkol
[email protected]
2013TAWA01
YT: CubingBattles

I have all 4x4s atm. Not X-Cube though. I have Shensu (Knockoff) This look GREAT! 

Will review in Arabic + english


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 25, 2013)

Daniel Sheppard
[email protected]
WCA Profile
YouTube
I should have the cube because I can solve it, although I can't remember OLL parity alg.


----------



## pedrinroque (Sep 25, 2013)

I realy would like to test this 4x4

Pedro Roque
email: [email protected]

official times did in a competition 1 year ago
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012ROQU01
single 36.96
average 43.38	

My pb's at home are
27 single
32 avg5
34 avg12

going to a competition in 2 weeks, and I will probably improve my official times

youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/user/pedrinroque

link to a sub 30 single 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd2espaTu6I&list=TLjQmYLdP3OQCePIE_xz0F91NVd3gC3XpJ

link to a sub 2seconds oll parity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhV74ADx_pI&list=TLhdbKuRvCTsdY1pV5nD2Nbfn-y8q-JZ0Y

4 october is the day that I will compete on 4x4 at NH open 2013


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 25, 2013)

Name: Drew Brads
WCA: 2010BRAD01 https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRAD01
Email: [email protected]
official records: 39.73 single, 42.50 average.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 25, 2013)

Sameer Mahmood (2013MAHM02)

[email protected]
my youtube

I know Robert Yau...yeah I do

i also have 2x2 nr averag


----------



## carloscarneros (Sep 25, 2013)

Name: Carlos Carneros Torner
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013TORN02
Email: [email protected]
YouTube:http://www.youtube.com/user/sprct22


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Name: Rami Sbahi
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011SBAH01
Official 42.59 Single, 54.07 Average. 

550 Subscribers on YouTube, will make a BEAST review for sure.

EDIT: YouTube is INSANEcuber, link is youtube.com/therubikscard101

EDIT2: Oh, not to mention I have a competition on October 12th. I'll defintely use this cube there for 4x4!


----------



## carloscarneros (Sep 25, 2013)

Name: Carlos Carneros Torner
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org...p?i=2013TORN02
Email: [email protected]
YouTube:http://www.youtube.com/user/sprct22


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Artur Kristof
WCA single 1:08.56 avg 1:16.74
E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Youcuber2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Name:Michael McCarty
WCA: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013MCCA01
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/Youcuber2


----------



## KongShou (Sep 25, 2013)

please can i have a free cube

thank you

see left for details

i met yau once! true story


----------



## AndersB (Sep 25, 2013)

Anders Berggren Sjöblom
4x4 Official single: *49.40* 
4x4 Official average: *54.79*
Email: [email protected]
WCA-Profile: 2011BERG02

Also, you have a great cubestore, Calvin, probably the best when it comes to reliability and customer service!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 25, 2013)

Ishmam Mirza
Official Results: 39.32 single, 48.13 average
I average 46
WCA Profile: 2011MIRZ01
Email: [email protected]


----------



## tx789 (Sep 25, 2013)

Aneurin Hunt 
Wca profile is 2010HUNT02
YouTube is thetx789
I average around 1:30 I guess
[email protected]


----------



## KiwiCuber (Sep 25, 2013)

Name : Alex Asbery
WCA profile: 2013ASBE01
E-mail: a[email protected]
Official records: 54.62 single, 1:03.96 average
Unofficial: 47 single 53 Ao5 59 Ao50


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Sep 25, 2013)

Daniel Cano 
I would like to test it. It looks really nice ,i liked the mechanism.
My official Results for 4x4 are 44.86 avg5 and 38.38 single (Profile =2011SALG01)
Unofficial PBs are 29.41 single , 37.00 avg5
Youtube account: www.youtube.co/user/zzdanielzz29

I will make a review if I get selected (in Spanish or English).


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 25, 2013)

Bill Wang
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WANG68
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXf7m_EH_SKNBeNUvaHOZ8A
Official 41.73 4x4 average, unofficial 34.93 average of 12
Official 3:59.90 4x4 BLD (10th in world), unofficial 1:58.45 (unofficial world record)


----------



## Thompson (Sep 25, 2013)

Thompson Clarke
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008CLAR01
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/eupogia
Official 4x4 Average: 41.95
Official 4x4 Single: 35.53
I will make a review


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 25, 2013)

Ryan Pope
[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013POPE01
Average 1:15-1:20 at home with 1:03 PB. Failed my competition and improved a lot. 



Ollie said:


> great potential, you have



^^Referring to 4bld


----------



## Riley (Sep 25, 2013)

Name: Riley Woo
WCA Records: 40.68 4x4 single, 46.56 4x4 average. Full profile here.
Email: [email protected]


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 25, 2013)

Antoine Cantin
WCA 4x4 records: 39.25 single, 42.29 avg
[email protected]


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 25, 2013)

Name: Ryan Vall
Email: [email protected]
WCA - 1:05.90 Single/1:16.04 Average
Youtube


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 26, 2013)

name: Yuxuan Chen
email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org...p?i=2011CHEN54

I can make a review. I'll be adding some comparisons to other 4x4s as well to the review.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 26, 2013)

Name: Brandon Mikel
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011MIKE01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/rayquazapwn88

I will provide a quality review.


I am 42nd in the world for an official 4x4 event.




Spoiler



You better pick the guy below me.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 26, 2013)

Name: Walker Welch
email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011WELC01
4x4: official 47.29 sniggle & 57.68 Average. Unofficial 44.37 single & 58.58 Ao100
youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/TheDubDubJr (so many subscribers)



Spoiler



You better pick the guy above me


----------



## gycho77 (Sep 26, 2013)

Name: Yeonho Cho
email: [email protected]
WCA: I don't have WCA record
I will try my best on posting youtube
Please choose me(My birthday is in oct. 5. Can you give me a chance to be 10 tester haha)
Thank you for reading this


----------



## legoanimate98 (Sep 26, 2013)

Brennan Arnold
<WCA profile
competition pb's: 50.16, 1:01.7 but I average more like 55 at home.


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 26, 2013)

Name: Brock Hamann
WCA official 4x4 personal bests: 45.96 single, 49.07 average (3rd in Australia)
email: [email protected]

Will be happy to make an unboxing and review about it.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Sep 26, 2013)

Name: Theo Tan
Email: [email protected]
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/CubeorCubes

I do not have a WCA profile. 
Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 26, 2013)

rowe hessler
official bests: 29.30 single (NAR), 36.18 average
[email protected]


----------



## youngcuber1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Josh Dobbie
[email protected]
I don't have a WCA profile, but it's my birthday on 5th of October haha so pick me


----------



## GaDiBo (Sep 26, 2013)

Name: La Văn Tiến
WCA: 2013TINL01 (4x4x4: best:2:27.93;average:2:47.65 in WCA, but now I'm low 1:30)
Email: [email protected]
(Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/GaDiBo96)
I really want to be a tester, but now I don't have camera. But if I receive it, I will test it carefully.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Sep 26, 2013)

Brandon Llewellyn
2013LLEW01
[email protected]


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 26, 2013)

Name lindsey bressert
WCA https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRES01
Email: [email protected]
I average around 25 seconds and my pb is 15.61


----------



## Gordon (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll give it a try (again)


- Name: Gordon 
- No WCA Profile (yet) 
- 4x4 times range between two and two and a half minutes...
- Email: [email protected]


----------



## ottozing (Sep 26, 2013)

Jayden McNeill
42.27 official 4x4 average (2nd in Australia)
[email protected]

I own several ss 4x4s verions 3-5 (Including a v3 modded by florian himself). If I'm selected, I'll happily make a review of the cube and can hopefully provide some in depth comparisons.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, I'm very interested in this cube so..

Name: Vincent Hartanto Utomo
WCA records:single: 30.08, average: 36.23
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## fahdanwar (Sep 26, 2013)

Although i am very new to cubing i current on 3x3 and interested in 4x4 but not found anywhere near me. 
Name: Fahd 
WCA records: No competition near me
e-mail: fahdanwar @ gmail.c0m
I have never solved 4x4 yet . Infact i don't own any 4x4 yet how could i upload a youtube review.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 26, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> I GAVE BIRTH TO SEBASTIAN WEYER. LITERALLY.
> LIKE OH MY GOD YOU HAVE TO GIVE ME ONE DUDE.



I think I might dispute this claim.

Dan Cohen
masterofthebass
2007COHE01

3 former 4x4 WRs, current 30.02/35.54


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2013)

sure

ben whitmore
ben1996123
2009WHIT01
[email protected]
42.95 official single


----------



## samchoochiu (Sep 26, 2013)

Samuel Chiu
WCA
Offical record: 40.54 single, 47.60 average
Unofficial record: 34.78 single, 40.79 average

[email protected]


----------



## hkpnkp (Sep 26, 2013)

email - [email protected]

WCA- i too have never been to any competition, but i actually average under 40 seconds, i have not went to competitions due to exam, i have competed in speedsolving forum competitions and i have good times in it.

i think this cube is cool


----------



## Teencuber (Sep 26, 2013)

Ellis Bowler
I have not attended an official WCA competition, but I am organizing one currently, and my pb for a 4x4 is 2:12.93
[email protected]
Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/user/TheTeenCuber


----------



## samkli (Sep 26, 2013)

Name: Samuel Klingström
WCA Records: 52.38 4x4 single, 58.00 4x4 average 2012KLIN03
Email: [email protected]


----------



## MisterChris (Sep 26, 2013)

Name: Christophe Koss
WCA: No 4x4 (1:15 avg at home)
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't have YouTube, but I can still create a written review and put it onto my website. You have my details from my PM about the MoYu 2x2 cube, so I won't PM you to you again; consider this as my entry.

Also, I really need a new 4x4!


----------



## Cubo largo (Sep 26, 2013)

Name: Davide Azzini
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013AZZI01
Youtube: Id: Ucrainamadein
I can show to the italian community this puzzle. Thanks. 

Davide


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 26, 2013)

Collin Burns
9.86 official 3x3 average // 8.14 single
49.41 official 4x4 average // 42.27 single
16.32 official one-handed average // 14.21 single
[email protected]

Youtube channel with over 1,000 subscribers.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 27, 2013)

Shane Grogan
Unofficial Global Avg: 45s
[email protected]
WCA
I wouldn't do a YouTube review, but I could certainly do a written one.
Also 4x4 is my favorite event.

Edit: I can do a YouTube review now.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Sep 27, 2013)

Is this 4x4 going to be made of the same plastic as the other MoYu 4x4 released a couple of months ago or are the pieces having a denser build this time?



anyway,

Juan Camilo Vargas Q
Colombia

Held a couple of South American records a while ago on big cubes (still top 5 in all of them)
With the growth seen in the latin-american cubing community, and having several other 4x4s, I would like to get into video reviews with this cube..

YouTube
WCAid
[email protected]


----------



## 2minutenoodlezz (Sep 27, 2013)

I would like to try this out plz

Name: Jordan Qiu
WCA ID: 2013QIUJ01
emali: jordan2[email protected]
just wanting a new 4x4 dont have any official times yet

Edit: P.S i will not be able to review it on because i dont have a proper set up to do so.


----------



## tazzvidz (Sep 27, 2013)

Soma Kondo
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KOND01
Email: [email protected]
I will do my best to make a good review/ videos, I hope I get chosen!

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/TazzVidz


----------



## angham (Sep 27, 2013)

Angus Hamill
WCA
email: [email protected]

In 2011, upon buying my first 4x4, I stumbled upon a YouTube video made by monkeydude1313, explaining a 4x4 method known as Yau. Despite the comments criticizing the method, I decided to use it. For almost a year I was ostracised for my use of a so called 'lolmethod' but soldiered on through, knowing that one day everyone would understand the method's superior qualities. And here we are in 2013, and reduction has been made obsolete. A prophet of 4x4, you may call me, a man who truly understood how to be fast at 4x4 when few others did, a man who used a method before faz, before mats, before seb, EVEN BEFORE ROBERT YAU!!! (also Ive been to 4 comps rob's been to)

So just send the cube over when it suits you, thanks


----------



## Dozd (Sep 27, 2013)

Juš Mejaš
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013MEJA01
Email: [email protected]

I can easily make a review


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 27, 2013)

Matěj Mužátko (matejmuzatko)
1:18.3 official average, and 1:01.81 official single
[email protected]
Can do review immediately.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Sep 27, 2013)

Reinier Schippers
40.47 Official Single. Around 45 seconds at home!
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010SCHI01
Email: [email protected]


----------



## compgenie (Sep 27, 2013)

My name: Shrey Khandwekar
WCA page/ID : https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KHAN05
I can do reviews immediately, I'm all free.
I know, my 4x4 avg was bad, but it was my first comp. I messed up.
At home I get a 1:20 avg now.


----------



## Jhahoua (Sep 27, 2013)

My WCA page http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011FERA01
I'm almost sub 1 at 4x4 now 
I have a 1:02.xx average of 12 
and a 57.xx average of 5
Email is [email protected]


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 27, 2013)

I suck at 4x4. 

But I like Moyu cubes, so yeah.

Name: Nick Rech
WCA ID: 2011RECH01
4x4 global avg: 1:00
Youtube: Divineskulls1
Email: [email protected]


----------



## FrostCuber (Sep 27, 2013)

I would love one! 

Youtube - FrostCuber
Email - [email protected]


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 27, 2013)

I can make a test video and in that video I can compare it to the older MoYu 4x4.

Michael Womack 
Email: [email protected] 
youtube http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoHSPKg-qwAxAJe7-CzIp2A 
WCA ID 2010WOMA01

Just a reminder that my WCA profile shows that I have a 5 min 4x4 that was 3 years ago I now get around 2:15.xx for 4x4.

Also If I get picked then this would be a good Birthday present for me cause my birthday is on OCT. 7th.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Sep 27, 2013)

guinepigs rock said:


> I average around 25 seconds and my pb is 15.61



you know this is a 4x4, right?


----------



## ArtsyCubenerd (Sep 27, 2013)

Name: Nell-e Kirk
YouTube: cubenerd1469
E-mail: [email protected]

I would LOVE to be a tester of the new MoYu 4x4. 

I don't have a WCA record, I have never had the opportunity to compete. I lived in Okinawa, Japan for 21 years and didn't get into cubing until 2007. So I never had the money to fly to Japan for competitions because other adult things came first xD. 

My YouTube channel is: cubenerd1469. I have had the account since 2009, but I wasn't keeping up with it because I had another channel and was just really busy. But now I am coming back and have been posting videos on my cubing channel. But I feel that I can properly review the cube. I can really play with it and find the right tension and the tensions when the cube will pop. I can talk about lubing the cube properly. I always try to find the Pros and Cons and keep all options on the table in what I think everyone can say about the cube. I might not be the fastest person, but I feel speedcubers only speak highly of cubes, especially big cubes, if it fits their turning style. I take great pride in properly breaking in the cube and looking at the pieces and how they work and really just enjoying the cube.


----------



## jonlin (Sep 27, 2013)

Name: Jonathan Lin
Youtube: jonlin1000
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2012LINJ01


----------



## gasmus (Sep 27, 2013)

Breandan Vallance, Official single: 32.58 and avg: 39.10
email: [email protected]
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALL01

Am rad dude


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Sep 27, 2013)

Name: Scott Guenard
Email:[email protected]
WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013GUEN01
I avg 1min I got better since last comp!


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 27, 2013)

Name-Zach Ramer
[email protected]
WCA records- 3x3- 36.1


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Name: Jack O'Mahony

E-Mail: [email protected]

WCA Records: Came 16th at Australian Nationals for 4x4. 9th for 3x3

Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011OMAH01


----------



## Ryan Peroutka (Sep 27, 2013)

Name: Ryan Peroutka
WCA Profile: No WCA records thusfar but i average about 1:30
Email: [email protected]
Yotube: Theclassycuber (250+subs)
i will be happy to make a review!


----------



## OP (Sep 27, 2013)

*i wanna tryyyy *

Michael Gao

Email: [email protected]

I want it! ahhaha i average 1:45 mins.. haha 
no WCA profile...


----------



## elflord98 (Sep 27, 2013)

Name- Will Bamberg
WCA Records - None, i haven't been to any competitions yet
Email - [email protected]

This looks like a great cube I'm interested in trying it out and reviewing it.


----------



## Carlos Reyes (Sep 27, 2013)

Name: Carlos Melchor Reyes

E-Mail: [email protected]

Profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013REYE01

Youtube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/igithegoner

Fb Mod shop: https://www.facebook.com/pages/RMC-Cubemods/167831066737598

I currently have the Yj Shensu and 2 versions of the Shengshou 4x4x4 to compare this cube to and review it within a week's period.


----------



## dvdlego (Sep 27, 2013)

This cube looks really cool! Can't wait to try it out!

David Mortenson - [email protected]
No competitions near me, but unofficially - 2:16.98 single.
http://www.youtube.com/user/eldvdlego - YouTube channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEGO7860TM4 - my unboxing on a Shengshou Aurora


----------



## mitch1234 (Sep 27, 2013)

Name: Mitchell Lane
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010LANE02
Official 4x4 Records: 38.68 Single, 41.47 Average.
Unofficial 4x4 Records: 33.50 Single, 39.77 Average of 5.
Email: [email protected]


----------



## yockee (Sep 27, 2013)

Calvin, it's Phil Golub (Xxoxia from you tube). If you still need testers, I'd love to make a video about this cube! I will have the video up after 2 or 3 days of trying out the cube. [email protected] is my email.
I was one of the testers for the HuanYing, back before it was released. I have the X cube, every version of the SS, and a few other 4x4's to use as a comparison, and 730 subs on you tube, most of whom trust my opinion when it comes to cube choices and hardware.
My 4x4 PB is 43.17 and I average 1:10.
Here's my video from the MoYu HuanYing test:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LescN927bCY


----------



## BluShehn (Sep 28, 2013)

Dante Arevalo

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013AREV01

[email protected]

I've been getting in to 4x4 lately, but for WCA my only record so far is a 22.31 3x3 solve.


----------



## fahoogagad (Sep 28, 2013)

My name is Austin James Cottingham
I don't have any wca records, yet.
my email is [email protected]
my youtube name is Cubefreaks!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 28, 2013)

Name: Christopher Olson

WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009olso01
39.06 official single 46.22 official average.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## LouisCormier (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi! I am very interested in getting this cube.

Louis Cormier (WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CORM02)
37.05 official average, 33.02 single
Youtube: louiscormier12 (http://www.youtube.com/user/louiscormier12)
[email protected]

I can post reviews in French and English.

Thanks!


----------



## TheRealIL2Cube (Sep 28, 2013)

Name: Miguel Calpito
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013CALP01
Youtube: ILike2Cube

I believe that I don't need to be fast to be able to make a good review about this cube, I am sub-25 at 3x3, and I love the MoYu products. I would be so happy to recieve this and I will make a review as soon as possible, and as detailed as I can.


----------



## sneze2r (Sep 28, 2013)

*NAME* Grzegorz Jałocha
*WCA ID* 2012JALO01
*RECORDS* 3:38.62 4BLD(8-th in the World), 1:11.80 avg5 4x4
*E-MAIL*​


----------



## cuber8208 (Sep 28, 2013)

Name: Callum Goodyear
WCA single: 1:02.33
WCA average: 1:12.11
Email: [email protected]

4x4 is my favourite comp puzzle...


----------



## RubiksTimmey (Sep 28, 2013)

-Hi calvin i got the two other moyu cubes and the weilong is my current main.
-I got a very well florian and konsta modded ss v5 and a normal v5 to compare it to.
-I avg only 1.40 but i got alot of experiance of 4x4. Please send me one of this cubes becasue my intrest in this is huge (=
-I got a YouTube channel with mostly swedish visitors but i talk english with no prob since i go in an international school.
-Email: [email protected] 

Thx //Timothy


----------



## AL60 (Sep 28, 2013)

I would love to test! Thank you for the opportunity! 
I also have several 4x4s I could compare it to.
Camille A.K.A. AL60
[email protected]
YT channel link: www.youtube.com/AL60RI7HMI57


----------



## Bobrolec1 (Sep 28, 2013)

I am a speed solver of the 4x4 cube. I've been looking for a really good
4x4, right now I'm using the Shengshou v5 4x4 it's pretty good but Calvin says this one is the best,
I solve like the Zanchi as my 3x3 I really like that feel and the Shengshou has the same feel ,
I have a feeling that this is the one. I really want to be a tester, but if not I just will probibly buy it.

Thanks,
Bobrolec1


----------



## s3rzz (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmmmmm..... that black list sounds pretty bad ass. I'll take 2.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 1, 2013)

Søren Schmidt 
[email protected]
WCA : http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SCHM07
i hope this cube will be able to get me a sub90 single
my 4x4x4 entry for the weekly competition
1:37.11, 1:30.55, 1:32.59, 1:48.91, 1:30.71 so close to my goal


----------



## isoq58 (Oct 1, 2013)

Iskender Aznavur
email adress: [email protected]

This is my WCA id 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013AZNA01
i could not attempt the others because i was in organization team (cubing just started in Turkey so we need a good organization) however i dont have good average on 4x4 because i dont like much 4x4 cubes...
My youtube account : http://www.youtube.com/isoq58
i make tutorials and review new cubes in Turkish forum. So i think i can do it in English too...
my old videos are bad quality but now i have better cam... (you can see in the last few ones )
i'm interested in testing this new cube because of MoYu changed my life (i tried every cube buy MoYu only could be my main after 2 years of Dayan Guhong v1 )
so even if i'm not the lucky one, hope to try this new cube 
have a nice day !
thank for making me excited a little bit


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Oct 1, 2013)

Name: Gabriel Dechichi Barbar
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009BARB01

South America Recordist on 4x4 for Single (32.06) and Average (40.52). Can make the review in english and portuguese.


----------



## tonyz21 (Oct 2, 2013)

Name:Antonis Zafeirelis
Wca Records:No comps near me,going to one probably next month
Email:[email protected]


----------



## Yifan Wu (Oct 2, 2013)

Name: Yifan Wu
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WUIF01
E-Mail: [email protected]
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/tommy150104

please


----------



## XyborgPH (Oct 3, 2013)

Name: Carlo Nicolai Abana
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2008ABAN01

WCA Records: 
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ABAN01


I hope to be one of the lucky Testers* Mr. Calvin Fan of HKnowstore. 
PC (Polycarbonate) is quite intriguing to me. This plastic is usually for electrical/electronics application that's why I'm very interesting on this new 4x4x4 WeiSu.


----------



## rybaby (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm very interested in this cube !!
I haven't yet competed in 4x4x4, but this would sure motivate me to get even faster.
Ryan Przybocki
[email protected]


----------



## timeless (Oct 4, 2013)

Name: lam chin
Email: @Yahoo.ca
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHIN02
Youtube: Id: pstimeless


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 4, 2013)

Name: James Hildreth 
Email: [email protected]
WCA


----------



## Speedcuber1994 (Oct 4, 2013)

I am very interested in this cube. I have gotten faster since my last competitions. I currently average 1:00 - 1:05 My PB single is 49.44 seconds.

Name: Jesse Adams
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013ADAM01
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Weston (Oct 5, 2013)

Weston Mizumoto
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008mizu01
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2013)

Name: Jorge Sánchez Salazar
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SALA01
Email: [email protected]

NR (Mexican) for: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4,5x5,7x7 and OH
My current 4x4 NR single is 37.93

I would really like to test the MoYu WeiSu 4x4x4 speedcube, 4x4 is my favourite category and I am a fan of MoYu cubes.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 6, 2013)

Who got chosen?


----------



## yockee (Oct 6, 2013)

Mitch Lane
Christopher Olson
Collin Burns
Rowe Hessler
Antoine Cantin
Kevin Hays
Jacob Hutnyk
Grzegorz Jalocha
Phil Golub (me)
Yifan Wu


----------



## rj (Oct 6, 2013)

yockee said:


> Mitch Lane
> Christopher Olson
> Collin Burns
> Rowe Hessler
> ...



What! Chris got chosen for 4x4 testin, but not 2x2?


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 6, 2013)

Dan Fast again :fp


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 6, 2013)

yay I don't get it


----------



## hkpnkp (Oct 6, 2013)

WHO THE HELL IS DAN FAST !


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 6, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> WHO THE HELL IS DAN FAST !



Dan fast is crazybadcuber


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 6, 2013)

Keep in mind that these people were probably chosen with YouTube views in mind. They'd be able to draw in more orders with favourable reviews; I'm assuming most of them are well known YT cubers.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 6, 2013)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Keep in mind that these people were probably chosen with YouTube views in mind. They'd be able to draw in more orders with favourable reviews; I'm assuming most of them are well known YT cubers.



I believe it's 5 people hand picked by calvin and 5 random picks.


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 6, 2013)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Keep in mind that these people were probably chosen with YouTube views in mind. They'd be able to draw in more orders with favourable reviews; I'm assuming most of them are well known YT cubers.



Wu Yi Fan does not fit that description though 
But then, I don't exactly got a problem if CBC went random for that last one


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 6, 2013)

We should all be thankful to Calvin for giving us the opportunity to get free stuff like this, not bickering about who got what and who picked it. CBC seems to have worked with Calvin for a long time now, and CBC get's all the new stuff early to show on his channel, and continues to get it, so he obviously is making Calvin happy with what he's been doing. Obviously Clavin would give trust in CBC to make the right decision based on advertisement and sales, and it seems people just complain about it. I bet if he picked all the people you people would want him to pick you'd still complain. I haven't been on this site for very long, and I've seen a lot of good, and a lot of bad. A lot of humble opinions, and a lot of gang mentality.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 6, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I believe it's 5 people hand picked by calvin and 5 random picks.


Oh, nevermind then 



yoinneroid said:


> Wu Yi Fan does not fit that description though
> But then, I don't exactly got a problem if CBC went random for that last one


Hey, he's fast, and he'd probably draw in Chinese customers. I'm assuming he'd upload his review to youku as well.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 6, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> We should all be thankful to Calvin for giving us the opportunity to get free stuff like this


Absolutely. Don't look a gift horse(cube) in the mouth.


sellingseals said:


> (...) not bickering about who got what and who picked it. CBC seems to have worked with Calvin for a long time now, and CBC get's all the new stuff early to show on his channel, and continues to get it, so he obviously is making Calvin happy with what he's been doing. Obviously Clavin would give trust in CBC to make the right decision based on advertisement and sales, and it seems people just complain about it. I bet if he picked all the people you people would want him to pick you'd still complain.


Agreed again, it's Calvin's free choice.
But I think, in the end, serious competitors that wanted to test were doing it not to just get a freebie but to actually help Calvin to get *the best possible feedback* for a puzzle, be it great or terrible. All future buyers of the cube seriously want a) A true oppinion about the product to make up their minds and decide; b) given by the most qualified person to do so; c) in the most appealing way possible.
I can't seem to understand the reasoning (other than being random/oversight/...) to achieve a profitable business decision to not test a product designed specifically for speed by (one of) the best in the world in the specified category. There's not a lot of better people to make a real 2x2 cube analysis than Christopher Olson. If the cube is good it's a powerful endorsement. If the cube is terrible, it wouldn't get many more sales after the first wave anyway and it would at least have suggestions for improvement towards speed.
If a new professional racquet was going to be released in the market, and Novak Djokovic or Rafael Nadal offered to test it, would you pass on one of them and prefer it to be tested by Axel Michon (random 284th in the world - no offense)?
If there is a valid reason (business wise or some other) for this, I will very much like to know. 
There are, of course, other reasons that could be called, like being a contest chosen in a specific way or some other criteria not guided towards achieving the best feedback, which can also be understandable, to achieve promotional visibility, but hardly they hold as best for business in the long run.
I believe this is the only issue most people claim about.
In the end, people just want to get the best most detailed and sound information possible in the end, hopefully helping to develop better products in the future and not go to buy a pig in a poke.


sellingseals said:


> I haven't been on this site for very long, and I've seen a lot of good, and a lot of bad. A lot of humble opinions, and a lot of gang mentality.


Again I agree with you there, but I guess it's the same proportion as regular society, in the general age range of users of this forum.


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 6, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Absolutely. Don't look a gift horse(cube) in the mouth.
> 
> Agreed again, it's Calvin's free choice.
> But I think, in the end, serious competitors that wanted to test were doing it not to just get a freebie but to actually help Calvin to get *the best possible feedback* for a puzzle, be it great or terrible. All future buyers of the cube seriously want a) A true oppinion about the product to make up their minds and decide; b) given by the most qualified person to do so; c) in the most appealing way possible.
> ...



Thanks for the response. Appreciated. Whatever the reason is that Christopher Olson wasn't picked for the 2x2 I guess doesn't matter now. I'm sure Christopher will get one of these puzzles and review it anyway. I don't think he will only make reviews on free cubes right? So people will still get what they want. Maybe CBC didn't see his entry for some reason, like went to skip a page and skipped two by accident, who knows. He still picked a lot of well respected fast people as well. I've seen a lot of hate go his way for that, and people have not (from what I've seen) even bothered to ask him before ganging up on him. Like you said though, this forum has a general age range and we can only expect so much. Either way, I think it's great that CBC got to pick the winners and not everybody hates or dislikes this man, and some were probably honoured to have been picked by him.


----------



## yockee (Oct 7, 2013)

The reason CBC picked who he picked (for those asking), is based not only on who is fast and can make a you tube review, but a mix of fast people who have well known you tube channels and can advertize it to a wide audience, and maybe not so fast people but people he knows will be able to get the word spread. Its always going to seem unfair no matter who gets picked, because there's always someone else more qualified for one reason or another. A lot of the reason some of the very fast people don't get picked on these things is probably because they are already planning to send that person the cube, despite the results of this, although this wasn't true for Chris and the 2x2.
While Chris may not be a 4x4 guy, maybe the reason he was picked for the 4x4 was because they are trying to make it up to him for not picking him for the 2x2. People like Mitch, Collin, Antoine, and Kevin (who is fast anyway), all have very well known You Tube channels and will be able to show the cube to thousands of people. While I am not super fast and don't have thousands of you tube subs like the others, I am faster than some of the people with more well known channels and still have a fairly well known channel myself, and the people that do watch my videos or talk to me on Facebook, know that I have a very high attention to detail and have a trusted opinion when it comes to cube hardware and whether or not cubes are decent / why cubes are or aren't good. 
I can't really say anything about the other people on the list as I don't know them (other than Rowe who is also really fast), but I'm sure they had their reasons for picking them (maybe to reach a foreign crowd, etc).


----------



## cubizh (Oct 7, 2013)

yockee said:


> The reason CBC picked who he picked (for those asking), is based not only on who is fast and can make a you tube review, but a mix of fast people who have well known you tube channels and can advertize it to a wide audience, and maybe not so fast people but people he knows will be able to get the word spread. Its always going to seem unfair no matter who gets picked, because there's always someone else more qualified for one reason or another. A lot of the reason some of the very fast people don't get picked on these things is probably because they are already planning to send that person the cube, despite the results of this, although this wasn't true for Chris and the 2x2.
> While Chris may not be a 4x4 guy, maybe the reason he was picked for the 4x4 was because they are trying to make it up to him for not picking him for the 2x2. People like Mitch, Collin, Antoine, and Kevin (who is fast anyway), all have very well known You Tube channels and will be able to show the cube to thousands of people. While I am not super fast and don't have thousands of you tube subs like the others, I am faster than some of the people with more well known channels and still have a fairly well known channel myself, and the people that do watch my videos or talk to me on Facebook, know that I have a very high attention to detail and have a trusted opinion when it comes to cube hardware and whether or not cubes are decent / why cubes are or aren't good.
> I can't really say anything about the other people on the list as I don't know them (other than Rowe who is also really fast), but I'm sure they had their reasons for picking them (maybe to reach a foreign crowd, etc).


I don't automatically disagree with the choices made just because they were done by someone in particular. 
I actually completely agree with and understand most of them. Not everyone can be chosen regardless of the method used. I was just pointing out the (obvious?) tremendous oversight.
I look forward for your review. You have a lot of experience handling all kinds of speedcubes from different brands for years now and your reviews are helpful in this particular purpose.


----------



## yockee (Oct 9, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I don't automatically disagree with the choices made just because they were done by someone in particular.
> I actually completely agree with and understand most of them. Not everyone can be chosen regardless of the method used. I was just pointing out the (obvious?) tremendous oversight.
> I look forward for your review. You have a lot of experience handling all kinds of speedcubes from different brands for years now and your reviews are helpful in this particular purpose.



Thanks man, I'll have it posted, ASAP. I'm really curious about how this cube is going to be.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 9, 2013)

Not that I'm complaining (especially because I needed a new 4x4)
But I seriously better not have gotten picked because I didn't get picked for the 2x2.


----------



## jdbryant (Oct 9, 2013)

And of all people to not get picked for 2x2 testing/review...


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 9, 2013)

jdbryant said:


> And of all people to not get picked for 2x2 testing/review...



I'm new on this site, and I have to ask... why do people complain so much about this kind of thing? The more and more I read around, the more pointless bickering I see about mindless details of things completely out of their control. People poking jabs at pretty much whoever they can, for any reason they can. It's very discouraging to try and be part of a community when a lot of what you see is this kind of thing.


----------



## yockee (Oct 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Not that I'm complaining (especially because I needed a new 4x4)
> But I seriously better not have gotten picked because I didn't get picked for the 2x2.



Chris, don't take what I said as me hinting at any inside knowledge, I honestly have no idea. I wasn't saying that was or wasn't the reason and don't know anything about it. I wasn't told any info about the selection.


----------



## kcl (Oct 10, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> I'm new on this site, and I have to ask... why do people complain so much about this kind of thing? The more and more I read around, the more pointless bickering I see about mindless details of things completely out of their control. People poking jabs at pretty much whoever they can, for any reason they can. It's very discouraging to try and be part of a community when a lot of what you see is this kind of thing.



That's what I thought at first. Then I realized why they got so aggravated at stuff when it started happening to me.. You'll get used to it.


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 10, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> That's what I thought at first. Then I realized why they got so aggravated at stuff when it started happening to me.. You'll get used to it.



Started happening to you? It only affects you if you allow it to affect you, whatever it is that is affecting you. You are the only person that controls how you react, or how aggravated you get. When people get mad, it's because they are letting something bother them, it's not somebody else's fault when you or I or anybody decides to get mad, or react a certain way. We don't have to react that way, we just choose to, and it's our own faults. I'm guilty of this from time to time, feeling something and blaming others, but when I actually realize what's going on, things just don't bother me anymore. Somebody wants to try and tick me off? Ok, I don't have to get mad, I'll just sit back and be where I was before that person came along and let that person make themselves look like a fool trying. What I'm seeing more and more here, is people blaming everything but themselves for being annoyed or pissed off. It's nobody's fault but their own. I'm told this site is full of younger people, and I'm an older(ish) person, so I understand we're not all the same. Get used to it? No thanks, I'll sit back and watch people until it get's to be too much and I leave. Every person that get's involved in the negativity is contributing to it, and they are all mad at it for some reason without looking at where the majority is coming from.


----------



## Rnewms (Oct 10, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> Started happening to you? It only affects you if you allow it to affect you, whatever it is that is affecting you. You are the only person that controls how you react, or how aggravated you get. When people get mad, it's because they are letting something bother them, it's not somebody else's fault when you or I or anybody decides to get mad, or react a certain way. We don't have to react that way, we just choose to, and it's our own faults. I'm guilty of this from time to time, feeling something and blaming others, but when I actually realize what's going on, things just don't bother me anymore. Somebody wants to try and tick me off? Ok, I don't have to get mad, I'll just sit back and be where I was before that person came along and let that person make themselves look like a fool trying. What I'm seeing more and more here, is people blaming everything but themselves for being annoyed or pissed off. It's nobody's fault but their own. I'm told this site is full of younger people, and I'm an older(ish) person, so I understand we're not all the same. Get used to it? No thanks, I'll sit back and watch people until it get's to be too much and I leave. Every person that get's involved in the negativity is contributing to it, and they are all mad at it for some reason without looking at where the majority is coming from.



Human nature. You can't teach tolerance to everybody, and this site has plenty of "older people;" they contribute to the discussion when they feel it is necessary. This is also has nothing to do with the MoYu WeiSu, so try to keep these thoughts in your head or share them elsewhere.


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 10, 2013)

CrazyBadCuber just uploaded the first YouTube video on the new moyu 4x4, I think it looks pretty good. 

Video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQUH_RkYzpM&lc=h7nRc0qyTyZcZI2dZRfSs2W8izQutYo3zUPdZTIrVgs


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks really interesting. I'll get one for sure


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm sooooo getting one


----------



## windhero (Oct 10, 2013)

CBC-hype alert. As he said, we really have to see this in the hands of someone fast.
It doesnt look like it's performing any better than a SS 4x4 to me, still needs a lot of testing.


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 10, 2013)

Don't worry, I am not some CBC fanboy nor do I base my opinion on his. The cube does look promising to me. Maybe it's not much better than a Shengshou. I'll most likely get one anyway. We'll see what others have to say about it.


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 10, 2013)

windhero said:


> CBC-hype alert. As he said, we really have to see this in the hands of someone fast.
> It doesnt look like it's performing any better than a SS 4x4 to me, still needs a lot of testing.



I don't see anybody here CBC-hyping at all. CBC even said in the video that he can't wait to see some better people review it because he's not fast and he knows it. Then in the comment section I've read him say that he's only one man with one video and that they shouldn't base their opinion soley on this one video. If anything, he's being a lot more humble about it than in the past, so how about giving the guy some slack and don't be so quick to judge my friend. Just a thought.


----------



## jdbryant (Oct 15, 2013)

Still no reviews other than CBC's?


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> Started happening to you? It only affects you if you allow it to affect you, whatever it is that is affecting you. You are the only person that controls how you react, or how aggravated you get. When people get mad, it's because they are letting something bother them, it's not somebody else's fault when you or I or anybody decides to get mad, or react a certain way. We don't have to react that way, we just choose to, and it's our own faults. I'm guilty of this from time to time, feeling something and blaming others, but when I actually realize what's going on, things just don't bother me anymore. Somebody wants to try and tick me off? Ok, I don't have to get mad, I'll just sit back and be where I was before that person came along and let that person make themselves look like a fool trying. What I'm seeing more and more here, is people blaming everything but themselves for being annoyed or pissed off. It's nobody's fault but their own. I'm told this site is full of younger people, and I'm an older(ish) person, so I understand we're not all the same. Get used to it? No thanks, I'll sit back and watch people until it get's to be too much and I leave. Every person that get's involved in the negativity is contributing to it, and they are all mad at it for some reason without looking at where the majority is coming from.



No no, I'm very tolerant. Believe me. It takes a LOT to aggravate me. But some of the repetitive oblivious behavior gets annoying. I don't act on my feelings about it, but I understand why other people might.


----------



## yockee (Oct 18, 2013)

jdbryant said:


> Still no reviews other than CBC's?



None of us have been able to even track our cubes yet. Not sure where they are!


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 19, 2013)

In stock at zcube.cn


----------



## Yifan Wu (Oct 22, 2013)

Here.
There will be another video here.(avg of 5 )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9h58pTTRLI


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 22, 2013)

Yifan Wu said:


> Here.
> There will be another video here.(avg of 5 )
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9h58pTTRLI



not much of a video there.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 26, 2013)

Yifan Wu said:


> Here.
> There will be another video here.(avg of 5 )
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9h58pTTRLI





sellingseals said:


> not much of a video there.



Looks perfectly like a video to me!

Also, Christopher Olson made this video:


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## cubizh (Oct 27, 2013)

It would be cool to know why some companies soak their puzzles in lube when it seems to have more drawbacks to the end user (greasy stickers, packaging, fingers and not really the best turn quality improvement) than benefits.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 2, 2013)

I finally got around to making my review. Let me know what you think.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 2, 2013)

@collinbxyz: Nice review. Made me think of a cyoubx video. Concise. I like not wasting time.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 2, 2013)

still haven't gotten mine


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 2, 2013)

Yay, collinbxyz making videos again! You have some really nice vids that are good quality. you remind me of cyoubx


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 2, 2013)

collinboxyz, nice video!

I just got mine today. I have done 30 solves so far. I am not really excited as most people about the Weisu I think. It does not cut corner as much as my ShengShou and it is a lot slower than my Shengshou (v3). I like how smooth it is. It does absolutely not lock up. I guess it needs more breaking in. I sure will not use it at competition tomorrow  Just did two Ao5's: Weisu 3.04 ShenShou 2.34


----------



## Lid (Nov 4, 2013)

Just got mine from hknowstore today (a white one), took only 10 days from ordering.
Done about 30 solves so far (timed/untimed)
Some first thoughts

Best 4x4 out of the box.
Some what small stickers, 11½mm vs. 12½mm normally, but same good quality as the other MoYu cubes.
A little lose factory tensioned for me.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 4, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> collinboxyz, nice video!
> 
> I just got mine today. I have done 30 solves so far. I am not really excited as most people about the Weisu I think. It does not cut corner as much as my ShengShou and it is a lot slower than my Shengshou (v3). I like how smooth it is. It does absolutely not lock up. I guess it needs more breaking in. I sure will not use it at competition tomorrow  Just did two Ao5's: Weisu 3.04 ShenShou 2.34



Wow, Marcel... I'm surprised you don't like the Weisu that much. I thought you mostly liked all new cubes and said they were awesome. But maybe you just need to break in your Weisu. I think most people say it gets better after a couple hundred solves.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 4, 2013)

I dislike my Weisu at the moment but am persevering with it. It is getting a little better as it breaks in.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 5, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Wow, Marcel... I'm surprised you don't like the Weisu that much. I thought you mostly liked all new cubes and said they were awesome. But maybe you just need to break in your Weisu. I think most people say it gets better after a couple hundred solves.



LOL.. Well I try to be honoust about cubes.. 

I have done over 100 solves now and my entry for the weekly contest is a PB. So yeah, like Mark said, I should just persevered a bit more before shouting out it is not 'awesome' 

[video=youtube_share;rnK9NvLMlgo]http://youtu.be/rnK9NvLMlgo[/video]


----------



## yockee (Nov 5, 2013)

I should have my video up for Thursday. I meant to have it today, but didn't finish it. Marcel, I hated this cube at first, but after about 100 solves, it got really good. I feel like the tensions could be tweaked a bit more, but I'm afraid to mess with it because one or two of the screw heads are almost completely stripped.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 6, 2013)

Here's my review btw


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 6, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Here's my review btw



I agree. My ShengShou is much better than the WeiSu I've tried.


----------



## yockee (Nov 18, 2013)

The review is here. If you don't really care about my usual beginning BS, just skip to 7:15, however, I suggest to start from the start to get the full effect of the video:


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 18, 2013)

nice review, xxoxia. love the pre-review banter. "MOYU BAHKS!"
just a tip for not stripping screwheads.. Philips screwdrivers tend to slip and blow out the "X" hole which makes the screw super hard to grip. I use flathead screwdrivers for tensioning since it rarely slips especially when it starts to get tight. 
Also, it fits into the gaps of even sized cubes better without damaging the corners of the center pieces.


----------



## yockee (Nov 19, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> nice review, xxoxia. love the pre-review banter. "MOYU BAHKS!"
> just a tip for not stripping screwheads.. Philips screwdrivers tend to slip and blow out the "X" hole which makes the screw super hard to grip. I use flathead screwdrivers for tensioning since it rarely slips especially when it starts to get tight.
> Also, it fits into the gaps of even sized cubes better without damaging the corners of the center pieces.



Hahah, thanks man. And, I don't know why I never thought to use a flat head for even cubes. My 4x4's, I usually just shove the driver in between the centers and hope they don't break, haha, or I use the red ring from the X cube, which never really works. However, the screw with my WeiSu was stripped before I ever opened it. It's like whoever assembled it, stripped it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2013)

YAAAY I got it! 

Unboxing currently uploading.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> YAAAY I got it!
> 
> Unboxing currently uploading.



FINALLY... about time.


----------



## bovf (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to cubing, especially speed cubing and would like it if somebody could help me lube my weisu. Sorry, but i can't find a nice video tutorial on youtube.


----------



## kcl (Dec 19, 2013)

bovf said:


> Hello, I'm new to cubing, especially speed cubing and would like it if somebody could help me lube my weisu. Sorry, but i can't find a nice video tutorial on youtube.



Go without lube for 100 solves. Then take apart and clean. Then squirt lube in random places.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> YAAAY I got it!
> 
> Unboxing currently uploading.



FINALLY


----------



## kcl (Dec 19, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> FINALLY



That was a month ago bro..


----------

